# Big and heavy



## JO BO (May 6, 2020)

I am looking for the make of this bike. I know the wheels aren’t correct. Has a horizontal badge hole layout extremely far apart so must have been a curve around headbadge.  Serial number under heavy black paint I didn’t want to sand off.lots of good paint if it’s original. Lower bar has double trumpets


----------



## Goldenindian (May 6, 2020)

1920s Schwinn built bicycle.


----------



## JO BO (May 7, 2020)

Chainring is surely incorrect then as it seems like a tin piece of junk?   The badge holes are about as far apart horizontally as possible so the badge must have been extremely curved to fit


----------



## JO BO (May 7, 2020)

I just pulled the crank hoping it was original with a new chainring.    No luck. Has  A S 69 dated crank.


----------



## stezell (May 7, 2020)

Probably would have been a dogleg crank arm and that was a Wald chainring, saddle's incorrect as well. Cool bikes young fella, I'm guessing you have been sitting on them for sometime now. Now we know where the stash is located.

V/r
Sean


----------



## JO BO (May 7, 2020)

What’s your best guess as to year and model? Thanks


----------



## JLF (May 7, 2020)

Very cool bike!  I cant help with ID though, sorry.


----------



## stezell (May 8, 2020)

B10 model, 20's early 30's I would guess.


----------



## JO BO (May 17, 2020)

I have been searching late 20’s early 30’s Schwinn and have only found 1 with a frame like this one where the lower bar meets the bar from the bb to the head tube a few inches down. All others meet together at the head tube it was a 1928 Excelsior B 10. Is it a size thing or?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 17, 2020)

Does the down tube have weld repairs at the top and bottom joints; if so perhaps some of the paint might not be original; can’t read the serial number from the picture provided.  The wide holes for the head badge might reflect a Mead product, or as you have suggested, a Schwinn-Excelsior model.  Because the chain ring was swapped, it may have been a skip tooth bicycle.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 18, 2020)

Looks repainted to me. Headset cups are black. Rims, bars, and stem seem painted as well.
Not to worry - it's a cool bike. I like it!


----------



## Allrounderco (May 18, 2020)

JO BO said:


> I have been searching late 20’s early 30’s Schwinn and have only found 1 with a frame like this one where the lower bar meets the bar from the bb to the head tube a few inches down. All others meet together at the head tube it was a 1928 Excelsior B 10. Is it a size thing or?



My '32 Schwinn (or so I believe) has the tubes that meet like  yours. Oddly, mine has the top and down tubes entering the lug-like extensions on the head tube. A feature I have not found on any other bike, so I'm in doubt about my own bike.


----------

